# Fraud alert



## SB DRIVER (Aug 31, 2016)

Heads up ,sunday I received a ride request on my app .Name said "generated ".I arrived then received a phone call from uber support . I was being given a bonus for my high rating ,I received $1000 last year so this made sense . they got my weeks pay .Long story short they well have you add a debit card number to your account and hit cash out .I didnt think twice , after all it all happened through my app . Nonetheless they got my weeks pay .Uber is aware and refunded my money .This is a big heads up this was a very sophisticated con .


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SB DRIVER said:


> Heads up ,sunday I received a ride request on my app .Name said "generated ".I arrived then received a phone call from uber support . I was being given a bonus for my high rating ,I received $1000 last year so this made sense . they got my weeks pay .Long story short they well have you add a debit card number to your account and hit cash out .I didnt think twice , after all it all happened through my app . Nonetheless they got my weeks pay .Uber is aware and refunded my money .This is a big heads up this was a very sophisticated con .


Too many question that make this story &#128002;&#128169;, first and foremost Uber does not call you, and second Uber has no need to ask for your debit card information since it's already on file.
This is a scam post to encourage drivers to believe this &#128002;&#128169;. Never respond to a call claiming to be Uber support.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Never Ever accept any phone calls, period


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Frost off any one who gives out personal information on the phone deserves what they get for being so stupid they've been saying for years don't have to give out personal information on a phone you people been living under a rock. Second I never answer the phone from a pax .I let the text.if I like what they say I text back if I don't I cancel ride.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

SB DRIVER said:


> Heads up ,sunday I received a ride request on my app .Name said "generated ".I arrived then received a phone call from uber support . I was being given a bonus for my high rating ,I received $1000 last year so this made sense . they got my weeks pay .Long story short they well have you add a debit card number to your account and hit cash out .I didnt think twice , after all it all happened through my app . Nonetheless they got my weeks pay .Uber is aware and refunded my money .This is a big heads up this was a very sophisticated con .


Man...its 2020. You have to be trolling....


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

SB DRIVER said:


> Nonetheless they got my weeks pay .Uber is aware and refunded my money .This is a big heads up this was a very sophisticated con .


Welcome to the forums.

This scam has been around for quite some time, at least the whole time I've been a member here.

I'm highly surprised Uber refunded your money, I'm not sure I've heard of that happy ending before now.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MHR said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> 
> This scam has been around for quite some time, at least the whole time I've been a member here.
> 
> I'm highly surprised Uber refunded your money, I'm not sure I've heard of that happy ending before now.


This poster is a scammer.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> This poster is a scammer.


I agree. While Uber is the top scammer, there's no way they'd refund his money,


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

SB DRIVER said:


> Heads up ,sunday I received a ride request on my app .Name said "generated ".I arrived then received a phone call from uber support . I was being given a bonus for my high rating ,I received $1000 last year so this made sense . they got my weeks pay .Long story short they well have you add a debit card number to your account and hit cash out .I didnt think twice , after all it all happened through my app . Nonetheless they got my weeks pay .Uber is aware and refunded my money .This is a big heads up this was a very sophisticated con .


This is an old scam. Sorry it happened to you, but there are many threads about this.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber's making it good would be news to me. I might believe it if he were a rookie driver, but, as Original Poster has stated that he got a bonus last year, _he ain't no rookie_.

His description of the scam is accurate:


MHR said:


> This scam has been around for quite some time





Ssgcraig said:


> This is an old scam.


........as the above quoted posters can confirm.

Uber and Lyft both have sent me more than one e-Mail that stated that no one from either company EVER will ask you for login or other account information on the telephone. In fact, if I go to the Green Light Centre with a problem and they need me to log in to my account, they will have ME do it. The "Expert" NEVER asks for my log in or account information..


----------



## Babak (May 25, 2016)

Uber will never call you asking for bank account or card information. If it happens again try getting a call recorder app on your phone. I went through this one time as I was very tired and burned out that day I received a phony call. After I realized what I did I changed my password. That was 3 years ago and they still try and send me fraud emails.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber's making it good would be news to me. I might believe it if he were a rookie driver, but, as Original Poster has stated that he got a bonus last year, _he ain't no rookie_.
> 
> His description of the scam is accurate:
> 
> ...


While the OP's description of the scam is the same as others, it's different with how he said Uber refunded his pay they took. That's the part I highly doubt is true.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> While the OP's description of the scam is the same as others, it's different with how he said Uber refunded his pay they took


Hence:



Another Uber Driver said:


> * Uber's making it good would be news to me*. I might believe it if he were a rookie driver, but, as Original Poster has stated that he got a bonus last year, _he ain't no rookie_.


(emphasis added)


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The "Expert" NEVER asks for my log in or account information..


Now I suspect you're a troll. Everyone knows Uber doesn't have any experts! :laugh:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> * "*Expert*"*


 (emphasis added)



DriveLV said:


> Now I suspect you're a troll. Everyone knows Uber doesn't have any experts! :laugh:


......hence the use of the punctuation in Original Post that is emphasised in the self-quote..............................

It is recent in the Grand Scheme of Things, but, here, at least, if you go to the Green Light Centre, these people wear these bright blue shorts that say "EXPERT" on them.

I really should not make too much fun of them, though, as every time that I have gone to the Green Light Centre here with a problem, they have resolved it in short order.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

This new poster is most likely trying to lure drivers into accepting calls to scam us.


----------



## Cubs44 (Jul 12, 2019)

That's why I never answer phone calls from passengers on way to the pick up, after I arrive i may pick up phone. besides when you answer your phone you lose your GPS to customer, so another reason to not answer phone, at least if they are trying to scam me, i will get my cancellation fee.....after I call them a few choice words.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I agree. While Uber is the top scammer, there's no way they'd refund his money,


They have and do give the money back
It happened to me before
Now I just pick up the "pax" and drive 
the trip long hauling till they cancel


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> This new poster is most likely *trying to lure drivers into accepting calls *to scam us.


Oh please peeleese Expand on your "logic".
OP claims to of taken a call and lost a $grand $. Does that entice you
to answer ur phone? Does it??? Hummmm?
cause if it does the Sunshine State's sun is effecting ur brain &#129504;

I was &#127919; targeted once.
Sent to a vacant lot address in the Bronx
where I sat.

Phone &#128242; rang 3 full cycles (15 rings)
I ignored it. No txt messages No VM
5mins later I took my cancel $fee$ and moved on.

FYI: my greeting asks the caller to txt me.
Yours should too✔


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Oh please peeleese Expand on your "logic".
> OP claims to of taken a call and lost a $grand $. Does that entice you
> to answer ur phone? Does it??? Hummmm?
> cause if it does that Sunshine State sun is effecting ur brain &#129504;
> ...


What made this post suspect was that he said Uber reimbursed him, we know that's &#128002;&#128169;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> What made this post suspect was that he said Uber reimbursed him, we know that's &#128002;&#128169;


U have a point sir.
Khosrowshahi usually would just deposit the $1k
in his personal account


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

You would think it would be impossible for people to fall for this after they instituted the voice generated message of "this call is from your passenger" when the pax calls you now.

Guess not.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

No excuses for a numb brain.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

This is a very common scam! Happens every day to someone. Do not fall for it.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> Frost off any one who gives out personal information on the phone deserves what they get for being so stupid they've been saying for years don't have to give out personal information on a phone you people been living under a rock. Second I never answer the phone from a pax .I let the text.if I like what they say I text back if I don't I cancel ride.


Amen. Without the typos. lol


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I've been scammed today by replying to this thread.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> I've been scammed today by replying to this thread.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

SB DRIVER said:


> Heads up ,sunday I received a ride request on my app .Name said "generated ".I arrived then received a phone call from uber support . I was being given a bonus for my high rating ,I received $1000 last year so this made sense . they got my weeks pay .Long story short they well have you add a debit card number to your account and hit cash out .I didnt think twice , after all it all happened through my app . Nonetheless they got my weeks pay .Uber is aware and refunded my money .This is a big heads up this was a very sophisticated con .


You YOURSELF are the real crook.
- Uber did not give you a 1k bonus for hi rating.
- Uber will NOT refund you if you get scammed.

You are the crook yourself, encouraging others to get conned, by indirectly telling them, that yeah, Uber really gives 1k bonuses, and second why worry? if you get cheated they'll cover you, so feel free to give out personal info, no prob. you are the conman.


----------



## SB DRIVER (Aug 31, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Too many question that make this story &#128002;&#128169;, first and foremost Uber does not call you, and second Uber has no need to ask for your debit card information since it's already on file.
> This is a scam post to encourage drivers to believe this &#128002;&#128169;. Never respond to a call claiming to be Uber support.


Well let me respond to your accusation .It happened exactly as I stated ,they did not ask for my debit card they gave me one .Not sure why you think I would make this up I have nothing to gain I am only suggesting that anyone who receive the same sort of a ride request then / phone call with a bonus just hang up



Slim Pete said:


> You YOURSELF are the real crook.
> - Uber did not give you a 1k bonus for hi rating.
> - Uber will NOT refund you if you get scammed.
> 
> You are the crook yourself, encouraging others to get conned, by indirectly telling them, that yeah, Uber really gives 1k bonuses, and second why worry? if you get cheated they'll cover you, so feel free to give out personal info, no prob. you are the conman.


well they did hand out bonus's last year and again I handed out no personal information .Did any of you read the thread ?A ride request that said "generated" was received I pulled over at location ,then received a phone call "from uber support "they told me that I had received that request . Iam just giving a heads up here be judge mental all you want Wow by the way you people must be the assxxxx drivers I hear about from my pax .Im not going to defend myself but ask around slim pete uber gave out bonus's to those last year that arent complete dxxxs


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SB DRIVER said:


> Well let me respond to your accusation .It happened exactly as I stated ,they did not ask for my debit card they gave me one .Not sure why you think I would make this up I have nothing to gain I am only suggesting that anyone who receive the same sort of a ride request then / phone call with a bonus just hang up
> 
> 
> well they did hand out bonus's last year and again I handed out no personal information .Did any of you read the thread ?A ride request that said "generated" was received I pulled over at location ,then received a phone call "from uber support "they told me that I had received that request . Iam just giving a heads up here be judge mental all you want Wow by the way you people must be the assxxxx drivers I hear about from my pax .Im not going to defend myself but ask around slim pete uber gave out bonus's to those last year that arent complete dxxxs


What bank was the debit card.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

SB DRIVER said:


> this was a very sophisticated con .


*KEEP TELLING YOURSELF THAT ROFL&#128077;







*


----------



## SB DRIVER (Aug 31, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You would think it would be impossible for people to fall for this after they instituted the voice generated message of "this call is from your passenger" when the pax calls you now.
> 
> Guess not.


correct ,so how did they call me with out that occurring ,only way for a pax who's scamming to have my number is through the app .I didnt get the recording so that made it more believable it was from support .Just trying to be helpful


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> What bank was the debit card.


Hmmmmm, no response.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> Frost off any one who gives out personal information on the phone deserves what they get for being so stupid they've been saying for years don't have to give out personal information on a phone you people been living under a rock. Second I never answer the phone from a pax .I let the text.if I like what they say I text back if I don't I cancel ride.


A lot of senior citizens do Uber and unfortunately they are the most likely to fall for scams such as this.

I've met tons of people over 70 that all this stuff is just confusing to them.


----------



## SB DRIVER (Aug 31, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> What bank was the debit card.


visa go bank



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> A lot of senior citizens do Uber and unfortunately they are the most likely to fall for scams such as this.
> 
> I've met tons of people over 70 that all this stuff is just confusing to them.


wow some of you are real assxxxxx I am not one to fall for a scam thats why I posted this ,you try and give a heads up and the dicxxxxxxs show up



uberdriverfornow said:


> You would think it would be impossible for people to fall for this after they instituted the voice generated message of "this call is from your passenger" when the pax calls you now.
> 
> Guess not.


right and had I received that voice mail statement it would not have worked . They were able to get around all of that , this is my point this was a fairly sophisticated scam


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SB DRIVER said:


> visa go bank
> 
> 
> wow some of you are real assxxxxx I am not one to fall for a scam thats why I posted this ,you try and give a heads up and the dicxxxxxxs show up


Just verify the bank, it's a simple question.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SB DRIVER said:


> visa go bank
> 
> 
> wow some of you are real assxxxxx I am not one to fall for a scam thats why I posted this ,you try and give a heads up and the dicxxxxxxs show up
> ...


it's in every call that comes from the pax, you simply didn't listen to it


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Just verify the bank, it's a simple question.


Uber wouldn't send it to go bank, they'll deposit in the original bank on record. Keep digging.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SB DRIVER said:


> visa go bank
> 
> 
> wow some of you are real assxxxxx I am not one to fall for a scam thats why I posted this ,you try and give a heads up and the dicxxxxxxs show up
> ...


Did I say something offensive? opsies:


----------



## SB DRIVER (Aug 31, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Hmmmmm, no response.


visa go bank



Mtbsrfun said:


> *KEEP TELLING YOURSELF THAT ROFL&#128077;
> View attachment 412195
> *


I see now why most of you didnt receive a bonus last year lol



MHR said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> 
> This scam has been around for quite some time, at least the whole time I've been a member here.
> 
> I'm highly surprised Uber refunded your money, I'm not sure I've heard of that happy ending before now.


well thank you for a forthright response .I have been doing this for 27000 rides never heard of this .They were able to get around the voice generated message which made it far more believable and I did receive a bonus this time last year which made it again more believable



Ssgcraig said:


> This is an old scam. Sorry it happened to you, but there are many threads about this.


thank you


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Lol @ sophisticated 😆


----------



## SB DRIVER (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank you for your patience as we investigated your account. We'd like to summarize our findings below.

Upon further review, we discovered that your account was compromised, and we will issue a one-time appeasement of *$627.84* for your missing earning on *February 3, 2020*. Since we already reset your password and removed any potentially fraudulent devices and payment methods, we believe your account is now secure.

To close this request out, we lifted the security controls that were previously enabled on your account. Notably, you are now able to access your Vault and make changes to your profile.

We take account security seriously. Our security teams are constantly


----------



## goliver28 (Feb 7, 2019)

Uber would not reimburse that money. Sorry your story sounds fishy on all different angles.


----------



## SB DRIVER (Aug 31, 2016)

goliver28 said:


> Uber would not reimburse that money. Sorry your story sounds fishy on all different angles.


Thank you for your patience as we investigated your account. We'd like to summarize our findings below.

Upon further review, we discovered that your account was compromised, and we will issue a one-time appeasement of *$627.84* for your missing earning on *February 3, 2020*. Since we already reset your password and removed any potentially fraudulent devices and payment methods, we believe your account is now secure.

To close this request out, we lifted the security controls that were previously enabled on your account. Notably, you are now able to access your Vault and make changes to your profile.

We take account security seriously. Our security teams are constantly


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

#1 rule uber gives you no money for free.
once in 6 years. this is not a super con. 
its you thinking to slow..
i never get a call like that with a ride. if so. i hit cancel. but say i will get it at end of the week


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

SB DRIVER said:


> *Wow by the way you people must be assxxxx drivers*


..........And DAMN PROUD of It &#128077;

We're diversifying
@peteyvavs found this on his windshield
He used the condom that night with a JLo lookalike


----------



## SB DRIVER (Aug 31, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Did I say something offensive? opsies:


excuse me if I mistakingly came at you I am just offering a heads up



uberdriverfornow said:


> it's in every call that comes from the pax, you simply didn't listen to it


wrong


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

SB DRIVER said:


> Heads up ,sunday I received a ride request on my app .Name said "generated ".I arrived then received a phone call from uber support . I was being given a bonus for my high rating ,I received $1000 last year so this made sense . they got my weeks pay .Long story short they well have you add a debit card number to your account and hit cash out .I didnt think twice , after all it all happened through my app . Nonetheless they got my weeks pay .Uber is aware and refunded my money .This is a big heads up this was a very sophisticated con .


Long story short read all the other threads about this and you wouldn't have fallen for it.

What I don't get is how anyone thinks adding a card number into YOUR INSTANT PAY THST YOUR MONEY GOES TO will put money into your account.

Uber support can put money in your account (like the thousand you claim to have gotten) without ever even talking to you. 
Why am I doubting you got 1000.00? Because that required you to have over 10,000 rides and I just can not believe anyone with 10000 rides never once read a thread here or elsewhere about this scam.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

old recurring scam.


----------



## SB DRIVER (Aug 31, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Long story short read all the other threads about this and you wouldn't have fallen for it.
> 
> What I don't get is how anyone thinks adding a card number into YOUR INSTANT PAY THST YOUR MONEY GOES TO will put money into your account.
> 
> ...


really you cant believe I dont hang out on a forum thats clearly full of self righteous assxxxxx , go figure what a fun time Im having .I posted the body of the email uber sent me . Im not embarrassed that a group smart enough to hack past a huge corporate fire wall got the better of me and as you can see in ubers actions they took full and immediate responsibility for it


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

SB DRIVER said:


> Heads up ,sunday I received a ride request on my app .Name said "generated ".I arrived then received a phone call from uber support . I was being given a bonus for my high rating ,I received $1000 last year so this made sense . they got my weeks pay .Long story short they well have you add a debit card number to your account and hit cash out .I didnt think twice , after all it all happened through my app . Nonetheless they got my weeks pay .Uber is aware and refunded my money .This is a big heads up this was a very sophisticated con .


Kudos uber had your back, surprised


----------



## SB DRIVER (Aug 31, 2016)

Funky Monkey said:


> Kudos uber had your back, surprised


Yes uber took responsibility app safety is there responsibility. I was hacked allowing them to bypass the usual protocols



rideshareapphero said:


> Lol @ sophisticated &#128518;


Can you hack a corporate computer system smart guy


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I


SB DRIVER said:


> Yes uber took responsibility app safety is there responsibility. I was hacked allowing them to bypass the usual protocols
> 
> 
> Can you hack a corporate computer system smart guy


Thou protest too much, you're a scammer attempting to convince drivers to respond to calls claiming to be Uber support.
There are too many holes in your story. I would point them out, but then that would help you con drivers.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SB DRIVER said:


> my point this was a fairly sophisticated scam


As in, "you type into the Uber website my debit card number and then I will transfer your money to it". :rollseyes:

Redford/Newman's The Sting, this is not.


----------



## SB DRIVER (Aug 31, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> I
> 
> Thou protest too much, you're a scammer attempting to convince drivers to respond to calls claiming to be Uber support.
> There are too many holes in your story. I would point them out, but then that would help you con drivers.


you people are hilarious



The Gift of Fish said:


> As in, "you type into the Uber website my debit card number and then I will transfer your money to it". :rollseyes:
> 
> Redford/Newman's The Sting, this is not.


no they were offering a loaded debit card


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Enable 2 way authentication. Problem solved


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SB DRIVER said:


> no they were offering a loaded debit card


Then you should have said, "Great! Just mail it out to me to the address you have on file for me".

Them having to register your prize debit card on your Uber account makes *no sense*.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

SB DRIVER said:


> Heads up ,sunday I received a ride request on my app .Name said "generated ".I arrived then received a phone call from uber support . I was being given a bonus for my high rating ,I received $1000 last year so this made sense . they got my weeks pay .Long story short they well have you add a debit card number to your account and hit cash out .I didnt think twice , after all it all happened through my app . Nonetheless they got my weeks pay .Uber is aware and refunded my money .This is a big heads up this was a very sophisticated con .


In the society we currently live in...Can't believe people are still falling for this 10 yr old scam.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

SB DRIVER said:


> Heads up ,sunday I received a ride request on my app .Name said "generated ".I arrived then received a phone call from uber support . I was being given a bonus for my high rating ,I received $1000 last year so this made sense . they got my weeks pay .Long story short they well have you add a debit card number to your account and hit cash out .I didnt think twice , after all it all happened through my app . Nonetheless they got my weeks pay .Uber is aware and refunded my money .This is a big heads up this was a very sophisticated con .


Very sophisticated con? Like Ocean's Eleven? Are you serious?

They're giving you a bonus, so they give you a place to send your money and you send it?

And Uber is going to call you in the middle of a ride to give you a bonus?


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Never Ever accept any phone calls, period


This is just not good advice. What if it's an actual customer calling you ?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Negg said:


> This is just not good advice. What if it's an actual customer calling you ?


All the more reason.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Happened to my husband when he was driving for Uber, the person got like $80 out of his Uber account, and Uber did refund his money to him, this is when SCAM first started so maybe Uber felt sorry for him I don’t know


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

SB DRIVER said:


> Well let me respond to your accusation .It happened exactly as I stated ,they did not ask for my debit card they gave me one .Not sure why you think I would make this up I have nothing to gain I am only suggesting that anyone who receive the same sort of a ride request then / phone call with a bonus just hang up
> 
> 
> well they did hand out bonus's last year and again I handed out no personal information .Did any of you read the thread ?A ride request that said "generated" was received I pulled over at location ,then received a phone call "from uber support "they told me that I had received that request . Iam just giving a heads up here be judge mental all you want Wow by the way you people must be the assxxxx drivers I hear about from my pax .Im not going to defend myself but ask around slim pete uber gave out bonus's to those last year that arent complete dxxxs


They didn't ask for your debit card, they gave you one. You are absolutely priceless.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

SB DRIVER said:


> Heads up ,sunday I received a ride request on my app .Name said "generated ".I arrived then received a phone call from uber support . I was being given a bonus for my high rating ,I received $1000 last year so this made sense . they got my weeks pay .Long story short they well have you add a debit card number to your account and hit cash out .I didnt think twice , after all it all happened through my app . Nonetheless they got my weeks pay .Uber is aware and refunded my money .This is a big heads up this was a very sophisticated con .


Nothing at all sophisticated about this scam, it's quite transparent!


----------



## Vishnu643 (Aug 23, 2017)

SB DRIVER said:


> Heads up ,sunday I received a ride request on my app .Name said "generated ".I arrived then received a phone call from uber support . I was being given a bonus for my high rating ,I received $1000 last year so this made sense . they got my weeks pay .Long story short they well have you add a debit card number to your account and hit cash out .I didnt think twice , after all it all happened through my app . Nonetheless they got my weeks pay .Uber is aware and refunded my money .This is a big heads up this was a very sophisticated con .


That's so old man. How you still getting those?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

unbelievable that folks fall for something like this
if Uber wants to give you money fine, they clearly dont have to ask for any bank information, they already have that in your account. You know, the same way you get paid ever week already?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

SB DRIVER said:


> really you cant believe I dont hang out on a forum thats clearly full of self righteous assxxxxx , go figure what a fun time Im having .I posted the body of the email uber sent me . Im not embarrassed that a group smart enough to hack past a huge corporate fire wall got the better of me and as you can see in ubers actions they took full and immediate responsibility for it


What hack. 
They, the crooks, requested a ride using stolen credit card info (easily obtained off the web) a fake email and a prepaid cheap ass phone. 
They then called you through the app and you were unintelligent enough to think it was Uber calling you.

YOU then were unintelligent enough to think adding a prepaid card number into Your Payout information was how they would add money to your account.

Literally can't make up that level of stupid.



SB DRIVER said:


> Yes uber took responsibility app safety is there responsibility. I was hacked allowing them to bypass the usual protocols
> 
> 
> Can you hack a corporate computer system smart guy


Nobody hacked Uber. 
This is done through the Rider App.

The fact that you lack sufficient intelligence to savy this doesn't change it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

This is happening and it's been happening for a few years. I don't know why anyone would change their banking information But He did along with many many others. As surprising as this is, Uber is refunding people their money. I was rather shocked when I started hearing this But every driver I've talked to Who's had this happen, has gotten their money back. When this first started it was prior to them announcing the hack. So I chopped it up to them Wanting to keep everyone silent. Sort of like hush money because it had not been announced yet. Yet these scams still continue.

Another one going around is them trying to get your cell number? I'm guessing it's easier to hack your account since our accounts are tied to our phone numbers But I'm not 100% sure . However, if you get a text message or an in-app message from a passenger asking you to call them at a different number, do not call that other number. Calling a phone number outside of the app means your phone number is no longer encrypted And Bam they have your cell phone number.


----------



## SunnyeeDee (Mar 13, 2019)

This same scam happened to an Ubder driver in Ft myers around Christmas and she did get her money back from Uber


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SB DRIVER said:


> Heads up ,sunday I received a ride request on my app .Name said "generated ".I arrived then received a phone call from uber support . I was being given a bonus for my high rating ,I received $1000 last year so this made sense . they got my weeks pay .Long story short they well have you add a debit card number to your account and hit cash out .I didnt think twice , after all it all happened through my app . Nonetheless they got my weeks pay .Uber is aware and refunded my money .This is a big heads up this was a very sophisticated con .


What day did this happen? What day did you contact Uber that you were scammed?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

SB DRIVER said:


> Heads up ,sunday I received a ride request on my app .Name said "generated ".I arrived then received a phone call from uber support . I was being given a bonus for my high rating ,I received $1000 last year so this made sense . they got my weeks pay .Long story short they well have you add a debit card number to your account and hit cash out .I didnt think twice , after all it all happened through my app . Nonetheless they got my weeks pay .Uber is aware and refunded my money .This is a big heads up this was a very sophisticated con .


------------------------
Uber gave you a bonus for your high rating ????? Uber gave you $1,000 last year for your high rating ??
Uber support called you ??? Uber reimbursed you ? Sure --- next !!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

You know, I got a ping from a "generated" once. I arrived at the destination, nobody showed up and I cancelled and charged "generated" for wasting my time. They may have tried to call, I dunno, since I don't answer my phone. ever.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Negg said:


> This is just not good advice. What if it's an actual customer calling you ?


Pax calling? Annoying dial pad pops up over navigation. No, not changing settings to accommodate that.
I'm just looking for any reason to cancel.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------
> Uber gave you a bonus for your high rating ????? Uber gave you $1,000 last year for your high rating ??
> Uber support called you ??? Uber reimbursed you ? Sure --- next !!


Uber also sent this clown on all expense paid vacation to a mental facility.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

This is not a "hack" into Uber's systems, even though said systems are full of bugs and security holes. This is a hack on people's heads. Last time I got one of these who asked for my phone number, I gave them that of the local police department.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

SB DRIVER said:


> Uber is aware and refunded my money .This is a big heads up this was a very sophisticated con .


Yeah right, a very sophisticated con. &#129315;

Über refunded your money, after you gave it away? I find that very hard to believe.

.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> This is happening and it's been happening for a few years. I don't know why anyone would change their banking information But He did along with many many others. As surprising as this is, Uber is refunding people their money. I was rather shocked when I started hearing this But every driver I've talked to Who's had this happen, has gotten their money back. When this first started it was prior to them announcing the hack. So I chopped it up to them Wanting to keep everyone silent. Sort of like hush money because it had not been announced yet. Yet these scams still continue.
> 
> Another one going around is them trying to get your cell number? I'm guessing it's easier to hack your account since our accounts are tied to our phone numbers But I'm not 100% sure . However, if you get a text message or an in-app message from a passenger asking you to call them at a different number, do not call that other number. Calling a phone number outside of the app means your phone number is no longer encrypted And Bam they have your cell phone number.


*67
Then dial. 
Blocks the caller ID.

But, I personally agree, do not ever call except through the app.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

🥱🥱🥱🥱🥱🥱🥱🥱🥱🥱

I don't think so.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

SB DRIVER said:


> Heads up ,sunday I received a ride request on my app .Name said "generated ".I arrived then received a phone call from uber support . I was being given a bonus for my high rating ,I received $1000 last year so this made sense . they got my weeks pay .Long story short they well have you add a debit card number to your account and hit cash out .I didnt think twice , after all it all happened through my app . Nonetheless they got my weeks pay .Uber is aware and refunded my money .This is a big heads up this was a very sophisticated con .


How "sophisticated" is this scam if it was YOU that input THEIR debit card on to YOUR account and they cashed out THEIR card that was linked to YOUR account ?


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

Over the past month I’ve gotten 2 of these requests. Usually come at night by the end of my Friday and Saturday. Both times the name of the person is “Uber.” First time I received this person I drove to the pickup location. They kept calling and I never answered. I collected my $3.75 cancellation fee. The last one, same thing. This time I knew to drive to pickup location and simply wait 5 minutes for my cancellation Fee.


----------

